# Fat fish



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok, here goes again. i bought a new platy today i told the store i wanted a male it was only when i got home that i noticed the idiot cant tell the difference and gave me a female platy.
The problem is shes all orange and very very fat. i have never had a male platy before but i do know the difference as i have guppies. 

The only problem is how do i tell if shes pg or just a fat fish. You cant see any dark spots at all with her colouring. I will try to get a pic but shes hidong of course shes in a new tank.


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj27/TRACY08_album/2009/Picture2009053.jpg

picture is rubbish will try to get a better one buts shes right at the back of the tank and every time i go near the guppys come to say hello lol


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

shes started going up and down the tank now from top to bottom, the hiding for a few secs in the plants, there was also a white little ball on what i can only say a piece of hair hanging from her 'bits' .

Whats going on.


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

well the white ball is her sex organ.. you can usually see it if you look close.. assume she's pregnant.. pet stores are great at choosng us some pregnant livebearers, she's more than likely hiding b/c she's new and what not.. is she alone do you have other platies? if you want to raise her brood.. get her some java moss unless you already have some (babies instictively surface and hide in plants) and let her go.. you'll know soon enough whether she's pregnant or not.. also look for this shape \_/ on her belly that will mean she's about t pop


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

thank you i already have a tank set up with fry in it, they are about 6 weeks old blue platys and guppys. my blue female had babies last week but i let nature take its course and i saw one today, feel rotten but cant have loads.

The ball think was flowing freely behind her, shes settleing now think because shes in a new tank. The front of her looks like shes going to pop as her scales look strectched to to max. Will wait and see might do a divider in the fry tank and let he be in there for a week and see how she goes.
Shes in with 5 other platys and other fish about 20 altogether so will be stressfull think i will do the divider.


----------

